# OMNIJIG 16



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

I took this dovetail machine in a trade a few years back. I have no experience with dovetail joinery other than knowing a nice joint when I see it. This is an older jig and what I googled was basically people asking questions on other forums. What else do I need to get me up and running with this? What template do I have and for what kind of joint? Are the guides and bits specific to this machine or will any work? The template is interchangeable, where do I find them? I have a Porter Cable router, if that matters. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

You could try to google it or go to servicenet.com and look up the model. The manual is there.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

It would be my very strong suggestion that you obtain a copy of the manual and follow it precisely. My experience has been that these jigs are template and bit specific, and will not work with anything other than the exact accessories specified. I have and use a Leigh dovetail jig and always find it fussy to initially set up. Take your time and you'll get it figured out. Good luck.


----------



## woodman71 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Freddy I have this jig mine is omnijig 24 inch. I bought mine new If the person you got it from had no other templates then you have 1/2 blind drovetail template. Just from the picture I can tell but I have been wrong before but when porter cable sold these jigs it came with the 1/2 inch blind drovetail template. You will need router accessories when I bought mine I also bought porter cable router 690. Then I bought the accessories kit porter cable 42000 9 piece template guide kit the porter cable . I have had this jig for over ten years and have other template I like the jig it a good jig. But when I bought this jig they were just coming out today there are better jig out on the market even PC redesigned this jig . I will tell you this jig is not easy to set up our hard if that makes sense. I guess what I'm trying to say is setting this jig up is test cutting a lot to get the fit you want. In the manual it not as easy as they make seem but if you say with it and get use to this jig it will get easier good luck. One more thing like I said PC redesigned this jig after buy mine I bought a few more of the template so I don't know if you still buy them .


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks redoak and John. I have the manual now. I did find one NOS 5116 with all the accessories, but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't divide the accessories from the unit. 1 in stock and no re-orders. Looking through the manual…maybe I need a class on setup and operation. LOL It is a well built, USA made unit and I'd like to use it. Thanks again.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks woodman, I think you're right about the 1/2 blind dovetail template. I watched a youtube vid with Norm showcasing an upgraded unit. That unit was much more tricked out than this 5116. Maybe hand cut dovetails would be easier.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I think my brother has this unit. I won't see him for a couple days, but I will ask.

With your work, you can probably master the hand cut dovetails. I am definitely a jig person with that type of joinery.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Monte.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

The router jig doesn't care what brand of router you use. But if the jig requires bushings (it probably does), the PC has pretty much the standard base for those. Of course other brands have gone to the PC bushing setup, but not all.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Freddy,

The jig pictured has the template for half-blind dovetails ( that's the template that usually came with the jig).

Porter cable also made a template for through dovetails and adjustable fingers ( a lot like the leigh jig).

You will need to use a bushing on your router with your dovetailing bit, like mentioned above.

I used the 24" model for years and years in my business, made probably over a thousand drawers and learned to love it. You noticed I said; "learned to love it".

I found set-up was a royal pain and took too much time for a one man shop that almost every project had a drawer or two in it. Once I built a designated work station for the jig, devoted a "D" handle Porter Cable router just for that station( already set-up and adjusted), so all I had to do was prep my stock and walk over and dovetail drawers, than I begin to really enjoy the jig.

Couple things I learned with mine;
1. You need to use the same thickness stock for your drawers all the time or you will have to adjust the tension for the cam-locks each time and reset the depth of cut.

2. I found that if I took a 5" round sticky-back 120 grit sanding disc and stuck to each side of the top plate where the top cam locks your fronts/ backs in place under the template, it will keep your stock from moving when dovetailing. (if your stock moves the slightest little bit while dovetailing, you will have a sloppy joint.)

If you will be using the jig only once in a while to dovetail a drawer, than the jig will teach you one important skill in woodworking…...............patience!

You will need a slew of it or it will frustrate the devil out of you.

Like I said ealier, once I set a router up and left it for that purpose only, dovetailing a drawer was fast and easy.

If you can find the other templates, there are a number of things you can do with that jig. Right now it's set up for half - blind dovetails.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------

